# What's your favourite shadow to highlight with?



## citywalks (Oct 14, 2010)

Must have shadow to highlight under the brow?


----------



## n_c (Oct 14, 2010)

Brule (matte)  - MAC


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 14, 2010)

Vanilla eyeshadow. It's been my go-to for a long while now. I use it every single day, no matter what else I wear.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 14, 2010)

Vanilla has to be my favourite, too.


----------



## Caderas (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in between a NC20-25 right now, and Orb has been my BFF for the summertime!!

  	When I get paler between NC15-20, Vanilla is my BFFFFFFFFFFFFFF... love it.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Oct 14, 2010)

Shroom is the right 1 for me


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 14, 2010)

Ricepaper is my staple although I will say Virgin from the UD Naked palette is threatening it as my all time fave


----------



## lolcats (Oct 15, 2010)

blanc type is my fave atm. I also like vanilla pigment and dazzlelight.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 15, 2010)

Vanilla e/s was my first MAC highlight that I loved so much. Then, it was Next To Nothing e/s and now Femme Fi e/s has been my go-to highlight for everyday for a year and have been attached to it since.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 16, 2010)

MAC or other brands as well?

  	I love Vanilla by MAC.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 16, 2010)

I always use Nylon =)


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 16, 2010)

Varies between Shroom, Phloof! and Ricepaper.


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been using Digit, Vellum, Beautiful Iris, and Stars n Rockets as highlight colours with lots of different looks and I love the results.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 16, 2010)

Strawberrymold said:


> Ricepaper is my staple although I will say Virgin from the UD Naked palette is threatening it as my all time fave



 	Yes to Virgin! It is a fantastic highlight. From MAC my favorite is Phloof!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Vanilla or Ricepaper for me too


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Oct 17, 2010)

Shroom or Vanilla


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 17, 2010)

definitely vanilla is my staple, but i've been using blurr out of one of my older holiday palettes lately, it's got a good shimmer to it.


----------



## minnie_moo (Oct 17, 2010)

Vanilla piggy or Shroom


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 18, 2010)

dazzlelight, shroom, vellum or gleam


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ Gleam's one of my all-time faves too....also Vanilla and Skintone 1 from the Notoriety quad...


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 18, 2010)

For me it's Nylon. (medium- tan skintone) It's a pale frosty white gold.


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 18, 2010)

I really like to use Phloof for a highlight


----------



## Senoj (Oct 19, 2010)

Ricepaper is my favorite to highlight wth. I just started liking Blanc Type as a highlight color and concealer as a highlight.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ricepaper! I keep trying different shadows, but I always come back to Ricepaper.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ricepaper! I keep trying different shadows, but I always come back to Ricepaper.


----------



## xsuzyqx (Oct 20, 2010)

Ricepaper, Shroom, Brule or Vanilla usually for me.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 21, 2010)

im NC15 and im loving vanilla pigment, everyone always comment


----------



## ashleydenise (Oct 24, 2010)

Depending on my look, Brule, Vanilla or Shroom =]


----------



## erinmosh (Oct 25, 2010)

rose blanc!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 25, 2010)

Shroom, Vanilla and Dazzlelight, depending on how dramatic an effect I want.

  	Also I have found a new love for Brulé which has almost the same colour as my skin, and I am really going for that look in a highlighter a lot now.

  	I also use Blanc Type, when I want something completely matte or Vanilla pigment, when I do pigments.


----------



## Chester (Oct 31, 2010)

Blanc Type for a matte look, Shroom for a shimmery look.


----------



## charlotte366 (Nov 5, 2010)

For me its brule, femme fi, nylon or ricepaper, for an evening look I might use vanilla or provence piggie


----------



## kittykit (Nov 5, 2010)

I use Brule everyday. It's my most favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like Vanilla, Shroom and Naked Lunch.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 5, 2010)

I haven't found a highlight shadow that is my HG. I use Blanc Type, Vanilla Pigment, and various pale shadows.


----------



## divaster (Nov 6, 2010)

Mercurial said:


> Varies between Shroom, Phloof! and Ricepaper.



 	I've never tried Ricepaper, but the other two are my always go go. I love Phloof especially!!!!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Nov 6, 2010)

i looooove to highlight with next to nothing from the tempting quad.... my all-time favorite!


----------



## jenii (Nov 10, 2010)

Most of the time I use Brule. When I want shimmer, I use NARS Albatross.


----------



## chocokitty (Nov 11, 2010)

#1 Brule
  	#2 Ricepapper
  	#3 Vanilla

  	I have 1 palette just for highlight e/s.   I use these 3 e/s most of the time but I would definitely add Vex e/s to a list as a must have highlight color.


----------



## kc8 (Nov 11, 2010)

#1 - Ricepaper
  	#2 - Shroom
  	#3 - Naked pigment

  	These are my favorites but I have at least 20 more that are all loved.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 8, 2012)

Dazzlelight so far.
  	I haven´t tried so many light e/s from MAC, though.
  	Call me Bubbles (from the palette with the same name)
  	is pretty good too.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 24, 2012)

My every day is Vanilla.  I rarely use anything else.


----------



## Shellcat (Jul 24, 2012)

Ditto!

  	I love Vanilla and Daisychain for everyday/workday looks.

  	Dazzlelight and Solar White are great evening highlighters for me.





PeachTwist said:


> My every day is Vanilla.  I rarely use anything else.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 24, 2012)

My everyday highlight has been UD Bootycall and I love it! As for the other highlighters, I love using Ricepaper, Next To Nothing, Femme Fi and Dazzlelight. I have not touched my Vanilla e/s in ages and will have to use it again one day.


----------



## Ilovecheesecake (Jul 25, 2012)

I use Shroom a lot.
  	I also like Sin and Virgin from te UD Naked palette!


----------



## Shellcat (Jul 25, 2012)

That just reminded me...Gawd I ABSOLUTELY LOVE Urban Decay's product names!

  	  They really crack me up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







GlamQueen21 said:


> My everyday highlight has been* UD Bootycall* and I love it! As for the other highlighters, I love using Ricepaper, Next To Nothing, Femme Fi and Dazzlelight. I have not touched my Vanilla e/s in ages and will have to use it again one day.


----------



## monley (Jul 25, 2012)

I love Naked Lunch!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

Recently my fave has been UD Virgin.


----------



## duckrodeo (Jul 26, 2012)

Creamy Bisque is my all-time favorite highlight! I also love UD's Virgin. My latest favorite is MAC's Fresh Daisy that I picked up at the CCO about a month ago. So frosty and pretty!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 27, 2012)

my fav highlight eyeshadows are Malt, Naked Lunch, Ricepaper, Vanilla, Brule, Solar White and Dazzlelight


----------



## PeachTwist (Jul 27, 2012)

Slightly OT but do you guys enjoy highlighting when your eyebrows need doing?

  	I get mine waxed because if I was to pluck them I'd butcher them but I HATE high lighting when they need doing because I feel like it says "OH LOOK, hairs out of place!" Lol.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 27, 2012)

I want to try a lot of different e/s (from MAC) for highlighting.
  	I will probably buy vanilla next.


----------



## sereagoso (Jul 27, 2012)

if I'm going for a matte look, vanilla e/s is my go to highlighter..
  	Phloof for when I'm going for shimmery and I've also fallen IN LOVE with Virgin from UD Naked palette  as a highlighter ! It's the only shadow i've hit pan on in the entire palette


----------



## dorni (Jul 28, 2012)

Vanilla, Blanc Type and Yoghurt.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 28, 2012)

Shellcat said:


> That just reminded me...Gawd I ABSOLUTELY LOVE Urban Decay's product names!
> 
> They really crack me up!


  	 LOL! Me too!

  	Also I love using Sand & Sun and Yogurt e/s if I use shimmer colors on my lid and crease sometimes. I also love using Creamy Bisque as well!


----------



## Babylard (Jul 28, 2012)

Femme-Fi, although I completely used it up. Otherwise I like Dazzlelight for high frost and Vanilla for subdue


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

Ricepaper is my absolute fav!


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 29, 2012)

Mylar or blanc type.


----------



## AniBEE (Jul 30, 2012)

MAC Blanc Type as Brule is a shade darker then my skin tone but still a really pretty nude.

  	But I found a dupe to Blanc Type in the NYC Union Square palette and a more pigmented version of Wedge. Need less to say I'm pretty happy with this find as I use both in almost all my looks.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Jul 30, 2012)

- MAC Blanc Type eyeshadow
  	- MAC Gesso eyeshadow (if I want more of an extra pop, I place this right on the highest arch on top of another highlight which is most of the time Blanc Type)
  	- MAC Vanilla pigment (occassionally as I prefer a matte highlight)

  	..and a non-MAC highlight eyeshadow which I've found works wonders:

	- La Femme eyeshadow in Nude


----------



## corinne27 (Jul 30, 2012)

Orb (MAC) is been my complete FAVORITE!!!! im also getting into using vanilla pigment also....


----------



## racheee46 (Jul 31, 2012)

1. Ricepaper
  	2. Arena
  	3. Shroom


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 1, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> *Creamy Bisque is my all-time favorite highlight*! I also love UD's Virgin. My latest favorite is MAC's Fresh Daisy that I picked up at the CCO about a month ago. So frosty and pretty!


  	me too!

  	I also like Phloof, Pink Freeze, Soft Force, Young Venus, and Sweet Heat...Naked pigment is gorgeous too.


----------



## DBailey78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Definitely ARENA


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 1, 2012)

Shroom and Vanilla


----------



## Lizfiz50 (Aug 2, 2012)

It depends on the colors I'm using. 

  	MAC Vanilla, Rice Paper, Brule

  	Urban Decay Foxy


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 6, 2012)

Naked Pigment and Blanc Type


----------



## mikmik90 (Aug 6, 2012)

I love vanilla for under the brow, not too shimmery. For inner corner/tear duct, nylon is awesome.


----------



## Jaleesie (Aug 8, 2012)

I like Naked Lunch alone or sometimes mixed with Woodwinked for medium-dark skin tones
  	absolutely love


----------



## michelle37 (Aug 10, 2012)

mac ricepaper!


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 10, 2012)

ABC Gum or Virgin from Urban Decay


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mac Nylon, Shroom and Creamy Bisque.


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

Brule or dazzlelight.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Aug 13, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> I have been using Digit, Vellum, Beautiful Iris, and Stars n Rockets as highlight colours with lots of different looks and I love the results.


  	Beautiful Iris to highlight? Isn't that a purple color?


----------



## HoneyMilk (Aug 13, 2012)

xJustgirlie said:


> Beautiful Iris to highlight? Isn't that a purple color?


  	That's ok


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 14, 2012)

I used to love naked lunch, then when I finished it I fallen in love again with UD Virgin


----------



## jackiehammer (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been known to use ricepaper, but I flip between that and Nyx's jumbo eyeshadow pencil in Milk,


----------



## JacquiiieM (Aug 15, 2012)

Rice Paper or Naked Lunch.. Reeeally wanting to try out Nylon though lately  x


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Blanc type, solar white, brule


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

Crystal Avalanche, Creamy Bisque, Sweet Heat, Young Venus or ATG


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2012)

Fresh Ice,Polished Ivory,Fairylite,Crystal Avalanche,Creamy Bisque and Solar White


----------



## kaylapaigex (Aug 27, 2012)

Blanc Type!


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a 15 pro pan palette of MAC e/s for highlighting and my favorite one is Brule.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 27, 2012)

I love vanilla,shroom, orb, and vapour and phloof


----------



## geeko (Aug 29, 2012)

Ricepaper hands down. It's such a versatile color that I can use it on any part of my face... e.g eyes, cheekbones, T-zone.... without being overly frosty or shimmery or too pink. I hate my highlighting colors to be too pink

  	Ricepaper is one color that works with most skintones I feel. Imho, some lighter colors can look ashy on darker skins, but I have seen ricepaper on my friend who is more tanned than me, and it works wonderfully on her as well. It's a safe color for everyone I feel.


----------



## SarahW (Aug 30, 2012)

I mostly use Blanc Type or Mylar, or when using blue's: AQUA! This Pro shade picks up the light like no other, it looks less blue when blended into greys, ultra matte finish great for B&W photo work.


----------



## cucumbers (Aug 31, 2012)

Shroom and Yogurt


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

Forgot about Soft Force.  It may edge out Sweet Heat and Young Venus.  Then Phloof, Crystal Avalanche, Creamy Bisque, Pink Freeze, and lately, using Lightscapeade MSF.  It makes a ginormous eyeshadow--never have to worry about running out.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 4, 2012)

Mac - Vanilla pigment. Either that or This Smashbox light beige color that is in a palette so I cannot remember the exact name.


----------



## Macnic (Sep 5, 2012)

My favorite highlight color is Shore Leave


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2012)

cucumbers said:


> Shroom and Yogurt


  	i love yogurt too, to highlight and all over my lid!  i also like short shorts and pearl msf,


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 6, 2012)

Invisible Light MSF maybe edging out the other regular e/s for favorite highlight...Crystal Avalanche, Creamy Bisque and Soft Force will stay in heavy rotation though.  I just used Yogurt today and forgot how much I like that one for pink and purple themed eye looks.


----------



## YUMYUMYMUA (Sep 7, 2012)

Naked lunch is my fav! next would be Brule.


----------



## mcrz2000 (Sep 8, 2012)

Brule by Mac


----------



## carltonartist (Sep 18, 2012)

Naked pigment! No matter what your skin tone is!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 21, 2012)

Mac Vanilla and Blanc type is my go to brow highlight or benefit High brow


----------



## Woofers (Sep 24, 2012)

Blanc Type or Shroom for me


----------



## pearrlkitten (Oct 9, 2012)

Phloof! & Naked Lunch


----------



## NeonVelvet (Oct 23, 2012)

I like Blanc type & rice paper.


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanilla!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 23, 2012)

I like ELF Gotta Glow (dead on dupe for Nars Albatross) and MAC Arena


----------



## Shantastic (Oct 24, 2012)

Naked Pigment! I use it to highlight under the brow  and my face. its soo multipurpose.


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually use whatever white-ish shadow happens to be within reach. I bought Vanilla piggie specifically for the purpose of highlighting the brow bone but I found it too shimmery. I still use it, but only in very small doses. I wear a lot of brights and shimmers as lid colour so I like to keep the rest nice and matte. I guess Blanc Type would be a good choice for me.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 15, 2012)

Vanilla, shroom, ricepaper and brule are my favorites.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 16, 2012)

I LOVE Phloof.  I have almost an entire 15 pan palette of highlight shades, and I consistently go back to that one.


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 1, 2013)

Nylon has never failed me.  It's a great highlight and picks up well in pictures.


----------



## lippyandlashes (Jan 3, 2013)

Vanilla or a studio finish concealer in a shade lighter. But usually vanilla - I've gone through so many of them!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been liking Soft Force e/s lately, but also Crystal Avalanche, White Gold piggie and Quick Frost piggies for this purpose. When I want something with no shimmer, I like Creamy Bisque.

  	Still, Invisible Light MES is my go-to.


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 21, 2013)

vanilla and ricepaper


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nylon, Phloof, Brule, Vanilla, Ricepaper and Shroom.

  	Vanilla Piggie and Naked Piggie.


----------



## dannimay (Feb 6, 2013)

That





Caderas said:


> I'm in between a NC20-25 right now, and Orb has been my BFF for the summertime!!  When I get paler between NC15-20, Vanilla is my BFFFFFFFFFFFFFF... love it.


 helps me a lot. Have orb and sometimes it's just not light enough, (i'm nc20). Didn't know what else to get. Got ricepaper but din't reach for it much, I think I prefer matte finish most of the time. Probably should try Vanilla. Also have you tried Blanc type?


----------



## Kinakins (Feb 20, 2013)

Vanilla and Blanc Type. :3


----------



## MsButterfly (Feb 28, 2013)

Grain eyeshadow


----------



## MsButterfly (Feb 28, 2013)

Grain eyeshadow


----------



## Antiqued (Feb 28, 2013)

MsButterfly said:


> Grain eyeshadow


  	This


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Naked lunch and shroom!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh I love my treasured femme fi too


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Nylon and grand entrance for inner eye tear duct highlighting, goldbit for all over!! Gorgeous glow


----------



## kimibos (Apr 14, 2014)

lately Mac Short Shorts.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 14, 2014)

Normally vanilla pigment is my fave for that area or more recently I like the extra dimension eyeshadow in a natural flirt for both inner corner and brow bone.


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Nylon, Grand Entrance.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 19, 2014)

I have been loving Tete-A-Tint as a highlight lately and it's amazing!! I also love using Soft Brown as a highlight as well.


----------



## jenbear (May 22, 2014)

Mac Seedy Pearl


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

Brûlé, naked and vanilla pigments, and Mylar


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jun 4, 2014)

*Brule* and *Shroom*


----------



## NicoleBrianne (Jun 10, 2014)

Vapour!!!!  AMAZING!!!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 12, 2014)

i actually use gesso as im around an nc10


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 12, 2014)

oh and the vanilla pigment sometimes but find it is abit too gold and and shimmery for an everyday highlight


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 18, 2014)

love mac vanilla, using for years.  just recently started blanc type.


----------



## geeko (Jul 20, 2014)

Ricepaper, its my to go highlighter almost everyday. I can use this to highlight my cheekbones and nose as well.


----------



## Jen25 (Jul 29, 2014)

Vanilla & Vapour


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 2, 2014)

Soft Force, Solar White, Phloof!, Hush


----------



## je13h (Aug 2, 2014)

Shroom for sure


----------



## je13h (Aug 2, 2014)

By mac of course!


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

I alternate between Crystal Avalanche and Naked Lunch


----------



## samedifferent (Aug 15, 2014)

Aww I've just started my fifth Mac palette and I can't wait to get my hands on Crystal Avalanche. I love dazzlelight and nylon!


----------

